# The dual nature of Jesus: fully man, fully God



## farmasis (Apr 6, 2011)

There is a lot we do not know concerning spiritual matters and even more that we do not all agree on. One of these is the notion that Jesus could be a man and God at the same time. Some do not understand how this can be and the ones that do believe it have a hard time explaining it, as do I. But through scripture we can find some understanding of being fully man and fully God.

Jesus was human enough to be born in Bethlehem (Luke 2:4-5) and God enough to have existed eternally (John 1:1).

He was human enough to be wrapped in swaddling clothes (Luke 2:7) and God enough to clothe in salvation and robes of righteousness (Is 61:10)

He was man enough to be the son of Joseph (John 6:42) and divine enough to be the Son of God (Matt 16:16).

He was human enough to be baptized with water (Matt 3:16) and God enough to baptize with Spirit and fire (Matt 3:11).

He was human enough to feel hunger (Mark 11:12) and divine enough to proclaim to be the Bread of Life (John 6:35).

He was human enough to feel thirst (John 19:28) and divine enough to proclaim to be the Living Water (John 4:14)

He was man enough to feel exhaustion (John 4:6) and God enough to be the Haven of Rest (Matt 11:28).

He was man enough to feel sorrow (Matt 26:38) and God enough to be our joy (John 17:13).

He was man enough to cry (John 11:35) and God enough to wipe away all our tears (Rev 21:4).

He was human enough to be tempted (Matt 4:1-11) and divine enough to remain sinless (Heb 4:15).

In His humanity, He agonized enough to sweat His blood (Luke 22:44) and in His divinity He paid for sin by shedding His blood (Matt 26:28).

He was man enough to wash feet (John 13:12) and God enough to clean souls (1 John 1:7).

He was human enough to be a bondservant (Phil 2:7) and divine enough to be equal to God (Phil 2:6).

His human hands were weak enough to be pierced by nails (John 20:24-27) and they are strong enough to keep anyone from snatching us out of them (John 10:28).

He was human enough to have died (matt 27:50) and God enough to be the Resurrection and the Life and through Him we will never die (John 11:25).


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 7, 2011)

Great post!


----------



## formula1 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re:*

Thanks for your post!


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 7, 2011)

Wonderful


.


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 7, 2011)

About time, but needs more meat.


----------



## farmasis (Apr 7, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> About time, but needs more meat.


 
Like the dad I could never please.... ......


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 7, 2011)

HE he he


----------



## thedeacon (Apr 9, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> About time, but needs more meat.



 L J are you a Pharisee?

This is a great post, in itself it needs nothing else but an humble heart to receive it.

Thank you


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 9, 2011)

Never said it wasn't ,but there is more to that mystery.

More more more, I want meat !
Thank you Farmaceutico


----------

